# sick 14 old but good boy



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Are his gums pink? If they are grey or pale, this can be a sign of internal bleeding, and he should be seen by a vet right away. Sorry, I don't mean to scare you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Has your boy been seen by your Vet recently?

If not and if it were me, I'd be taking him in to be checked for my own peace of mind.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Check your personal messages here (PM's)...sent you one with a few links for local vets.. Upper left of the screen, click your notifications.


----------



## JOYh (Oct 8, 2013)

He everyone, Mac seems a little better. Thanks for your responses. We have been to the vet three times this year the last being June. They feel they need to do a bunch of test (costly) to properly figure out his problems and with his advanced age we want to keep him comfortable not break the bank. The answer to the gum question, they are pink and all his teeth are good. If Mac gets alot worse, of course we will take him but for some reason (which I am sure many dog owners share) when he gets to vet he acts like a puppy and they sort of question why I am there.


----------



## JOYh (Oct 8, 2013)

Mac is still with us. In his 15th year. Still having a hard time eating, lots of slime and he has lost a lot of weight. I have tried many things and thought I would share what has worked for me. He had a hard time with mashed pototoes or rice with meat so I use white bread and it makes less of a mess. His new treat is a slice of bread.. By accident, I tried cat food and he can eat it better. He such a good boy and still enjoys short walks around our neighborhood. We discuss putting him down but we have not given ourselves permission yet. We have decided when the time comes we will have a vet come to the house.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Are his teeth okay?
When my girl was in her final days (cancer) and I was having problems getting her to eat, green tripe was my go-to food. Worked everytime. It comes in cans and you can get it at most pet stores.

ETA: 15 yrs old! You are doing great!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good to hear Mac is still with you and doing well. 

I think you will know when the time comes. Until that day, I hope you have many days to enjoy with Mac.


----------



## JOYh (Oct 8, 2013)

Kenzie is adorable!


----------



## JOYh (Oct 8, 2013)

*picture of our Mac when he was just a pup*


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Picture didn't come thru...


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

You could put his food in a blender or food processor until it's like puppy mush. It would make it easier to eat.

Bless ya and Carpe Diem


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Congratulations on having your boy with you at 15. That's an achievement!

If the issue is loss of appetite, injections of vitamin B-12 can be helpful. 

The attachment in the first post of this thread also offers a lot of useful guidance: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...enter/106513-aaha-senior-care-guidelines.html.

Good luck to you and Mac.


----------

